# Brown Stir Fry Sauce



## chef jimmyj (Apr 20, 2020)

Ever notice how Chinese Recipes you make at home rarely taste like Restaurant Food?
I started experimenting with Chinese when I  was a child with my Dad. It was fun, the food was good, but it never really tasted like the Restaurant food. Now, granted, few folks have a 100K BTU Wok Burner in our kitchen but we can get really close if you spend a bit on some ingredients AND put them together in the right proportions. Restaurants have different twists they put on the same dish in other restaurants, mostly to try and stand out. So what I think is Spot On may not even be close to what your favorite joint makes.
I've been playing with this Recipe awhile and at least as far as the Chinese Food we have eaten, the last several years, this is as good as any Chinese Brown Sauce we've had. I made this for Chicken and Broccoli but it will work with any mix of Veg and Protein. Try it and see what you think.
BTW...It might seem like this sauce would be Sweet but there is a good balance between Sweet and Salty...JJ

*Brown Stir Fry Sauce*

2C Chicken Broth
3T Soy Sauce (Kikkoman)
2T White Sugar
2T Mirin
2T Oyster Sauce (Lee Kum Kee)
1T Hoisin Sauce (Lee Kum Kee)
1T Sweet Dark Soy Sauce (Healthy Boy)
2tsp Toasted Sesame Oil
1/2tsp Grnd White Pepper
1/2tsp MSG

2T Corn Starch

Add the Corn Starch to a bowl. Whisk in the remaining ingredients. Store in the refer until needed. MIX WELL BEFORE EACH USE...Add as needed to Cooked Ingredients and bring to a simmer to thicken. Serve.

This makes about 2 Cups of Sauce. The typical Quart of Chinese Food has between 1/4C and 1/2C Sauce depending on the variety and restaurant.
The individual ingredient are MONTHS old in my Refer. So I figure this Sauce has a long refrigerated shelve life.

Here's a Bonus cause we're Family!

Chicken and Broccoli ( Or any Protein)

8 to 16oz Chicken, cut in thin strips.
1 to 2tsp Soy Sauce
1 to 2tsp Corn Starch
1/8 to 1/4tsp Baking Soda
1/8 to 1/4tsp Grnd White Pepper
1/8 to 1/4tsp MSG or Salt
Combine, Mix well and refrigerate 1 hour.

2T Veg Oil, divided.
1tsp Minced Garlic
1tsp Minced Ginger
1ea minced White portion of Scallion, (Green for Garnish),
divided.
2C Broccoli Florets*, cut in bite size pieces.
1/2C Water
1/4 to 1/2C Stir Fry Sauce.
Peel and slice Stem 1/8" Thick and add it...BEST PART!

Prep everything and have them close by, thing will happen FAST!
Heat a Wok or Non-Teflon Saute Pan over Med/High heat.
Add half the Oil and heat it.
Add half the Garlic, Ginger and Scallions.
Stir Fry until fragrant, about 20 seconds.
Add Meat and stir fry until 50% done, remove and set aside.
Add second portion of Oil, heat and add remaining Garlic, Etc.
Add Broccoli and increase heat to High.
Stir fry 30 seconds and add Water.
Stir and Boil until Water evaporates.
Return Chicken to the pan and stir fry briefly, add Sauce Mix.
Stir and toss until Sauce thickens, the Broccoli is tender crisp and Chicken is cooked.
Serve with Rice or as desired.


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 21, 2020)

Sounds good JJ, I've made General Tso chicken before, but haven't in a long time. To labor intensive for a 5.00 take out meal. I'll give recipe a shot on the kettle this summer.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## sprky (Apr 21, 2020)

Have to try this one of these days. I LOVE Chinese food


----------



## xray (Apr 21, 2020)

Sounds good to me! Thanks for sharing. Bookmarking to try someday.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 21, 2020)

Good recipes JJ. Very similar to what I use. However I must admit that I usually just wing it at the wok. When I was little my mom took Chinese food cooking classes and I learned from her. To date her broccoli beef is my favorite.

I think many miss the use of white pepper in Chinese food. Many do not know that its an integral ingredient. I would add fish sauce in place of the MSG but that's just my flavor preference. 
If you are looking for lower sodium you can substitute liquid aminos for soy. Keep in mind and read the bottle because the sodium may not be lower.

Now for those wanting to get into stir fry food that don't have a Wok or do but don't want to stink up the house, this is the perfect excuse to get a Blackstone griddle. The  22" is perfect for whipping up stir fry for a family of four.  The 17" would be a bit small but could work.


----------



## pushok2018 (Apr 21, 2020)

Love chinese cuisine! This recipe looks pretty good: on my list to try soon. Just need to buy a few ingredinces....


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 21, 2020)

Thanks everyone. A Wok is nice but not really necessary. I feed 6 adults in a sitting. The other night I used a Full Recipe of Sauce with 4 Pounds of Boneless/Skinless Chicken Thighs, and Double the Broccoli. The whole deal came together in a 14" Saute Pan. Everyone enjoyed their fill and their was about a Quart left for lunches later this week. The ingredients with the Brand names are what I  used but there are other Asian Brands that work equally well. The only recommendation is get Lee Kum Kee or Koon Chun for the branded items. These are the Real Deal compared to what is sold in many chain Grocery Stores. I get LKK Oyster Sauce and the stuff with no brand name at Walmart...JJ


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 21, 2020)

I'll have to show this to my son . He's self taught , but really good with sauces . 
Our go to leftover meal from eye round is beef and broccoli , and pork loin same sauce , but peppers onions and carrots . 
Thanks for posting .


----------



## clifish (Apr 21, 2020)

Have to try this, since developing a shellfish allergy 8 years ago typical Chinese take out is a no, no.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 21, 2020)

clifish said:


> Have to try this, since developing a shellfish allergy 8 years ago typical Chinese take out is a no, no.



Since you are allergic to Shell Fish, leave out the Oyster Sauce...BUT...Lee Kum Kee Vegetarian Oyster Sauce is similar but made with Shiitake Mushrooms and no Oysters...JJ


----------



## clifish (Apr 21, 2020)

I could probably get away with it as a shellfish allergy is just to fish with an exoskeleton like shrimp, crab, lobster, crayfish etc..I would probably omit it and use your suggestion as an extra precaution.

Thx Cliff


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 22, 2020)

Nice deal there JJ i like Chinese wife don't I only get carry out once in a while.

Warren


----------



## ofelles (Nov 16, 2020)

I'm really late to the show.  I have a question on your instructions,. you said.  "Add the Corn Starch to a bowl. Whisk in the remaining ingredients. Add as needed to Cooked Ingredients and bring to a simmer to thicken. Serve. "
I'm not clear but it sounds like I mix all the ingredients in a bowl.  Then after I cook the dish I am making I add this mixture to it for a sauce?  Might be a dumb question but........curious.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 16, 2020)

Thank you sir! I've tried more times then I can count to replicate this sauce. Saved to try soon.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 16, 2020)

ofelles said:


> I'm really late to the show.  I have a question on your instructions,. you said.  "Add the Corn Starch to a bowl. Whisk in the remaining ingredients. Add as needed to Cooked Ingredients and bring to a simmer to thicken. Serve. "
> I'm not clear but it sounds like I mix all the ingredients in a bowl.  Then after I cook the dish I am making I add this mixture to it for a sauce?  Might be a dumb question but........curious.



Not a Dumb question at all...
This is a Bulk Sauce Recipe. It makes enough sauce for 8 to 10 Quarts of Chinese American Food. You make the whole batch, Mix before using and pull out what you need. You store the rest in the refer until next time. 
A typical "Saucy" Chinese American dish, like the above Chicken and Broccoli or Pork with Snow Peas, uses a 1/2Cup of Sauce ingredients added to the Cooked Meat and Veg near the end. The sauce mix is stirred in, it thickens and you are ready to go.
In restaurants, these ingredients are all separate. The Chef cooks the Meat, half way, and sets it aside. He/She then Stir Fries the Veg until almost tender crisp. The Chef lowers the heat, then returns the meat to the pan while the Sauce ingredients are assembled.  The Chef puts a portion of each of the sauce ingredients in the Wok Ladle, Soy Sauce, Oyster Sauce, Sugar, Corn Starch and Stock, Etc., then adds these to the Cooked Meat and Veg to heat, thicken and finish the dish.
My Brown Stir Fry Sauce, makes " Faster" work of getting a variety of Chinese American or Your Stir Fried Foods on the Table...JJ


----------



## ofelles (Nov 16, 2020)

Thanks, that's what it sounded like.  Just wanted to make sure.  Thank you sir!


----------



## Steve H (Nov 24, 2020)

I just made some for lunch. WOW!!! This is fantastic! Thanks for posting.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 24, 2020)

Looks great Steve but I would have to pass on that green stuff.

Warren


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 24, 2020)

Steve H said:


> I just made some for lunch. WOW!!! This is fantastic! Thanks for posting.
> 
> View attachment 472256



Looks Delicious! I'm glad you tried the recipe and like it. That Sauce is one I'm quite proud of!...JJ


----------



## MJB05615 (Nov 24, 2020)

Sounds good, definitely trying, thanks JJ.  

 Steve H
 that looks delicious.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 25, 2020)

Thanks for the like Steve it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## MJB05615 (Nov 28, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Heat a Wok or Non-Teflon Saute Pan over Med/High heat.


What if I only have teflon type coated saute pans?  Would it be much different?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 28, 2020)

The only issue with Teflon is, some pans can give off a gas that can be harmful to animals, especially Pet Birds, and can cause Flu-like symptoms in people.
Not a huge deal. If using Teflon, just add the Oil to the Cold pan and heat per the instructions...JJ


----------



## MJB05615 (Nov 29, 2020)

OK, thanks for the info.  We've used them for years, and I never knew.  Time to start switching out to different cookware.  Other than CI, which is expensive, which type do you recommend?  Thanks JJ.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 29, 2020)

Head to Walmart or most any of those type stores and get you a cast iron and never look back.

Warren


----------



## MJB05615 (Nov 29, 2020)

We had a CI many years ago, must have gotten lost during one of our moves back in the day.  Probably my best bet to get one.  Start a CI collection, just don't tell the Mrs. lol.  Thanks.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 29, 2020)

The Best Saute pans are Carbon Steel pans. They heat and cool fast. If seasoned and cared for like CI, are as Non-stick as Teflon. Lodge puts out some nice ones but check Restaurant Equipment stores for the best price.
Teflon pans are fine as long as you don't over heat EMPTY pans. New pans are made with a Non-stick that doesn't off gas...JJ


----------



## MJB05615 (Nov 29, 2020)

Thanks, I'll see how old ours are.  A friend mentioned Stainless Steel pans.  Any recommendations there?  Appreciate all of the help.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 29, 2020)

Stainless Pans are Clad, layered, with Aluminum, Copper, or other metal, because alone Stainless is a horrible heat Conductor. This Cladding makes them expensive. From my research and various reviews, The best made, reasonably priced, Clad Stainless Pans are made by Tramontina out of Brazil.

Take a look at Lodge Cast Iron. They are really priced in line with other types of quality cookware...JJ


----------



## MJB05615 (Nov 29, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Stainless Pans are Clad, layered, with Aluminum, Copper, or other metal, because alone Stainless is a horrible heat Conductor. This Cladding makes them expensive. From my research and various reviews, The best made, reasonably priced, Clad Stainless Pans are made by Tramontina out of Brazil.
> 
> Take a look at Lodge Cast Iron. They are really priced in line with other types of quality cookware...JJ


That's good info.  Looks like the Carbon Steel would be less complicated, and easier to evenly heat?
Thanks for all of this info.  Definitely getting one of these, and 12" seems to be the right size,.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 29, 2020)

Carbon Steel Pans are awesome as long as you take care of them. They come preseasoned but require the same maintenance as Cast Iron. They must Never see Soap or metal scrubbers. Dry thoroughly, heat and rub a tiny film of oil on before storage. I've used them frequently in various restaurants and at home. 12" is my GoTo...JJ


----------



## NewBuilder (Dec 9, 2020)

Just finished eating and it is a keeper.  Thank you!


----------



## Steve H (Dec 12, 2020)

Hey 

 chef jimmyj

I have a  question for you. I'm going to make this sauce again tomorrow for chicken and broccoli. And I'm out of oyster sauce. And all I can find is vegetarian oyster sauce. Do you think that'll work?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 12, 2020)

Yes! Veg Oyster Sauce is Mushroom based. So it has all of the important UMAMI of Regular Oyster Sauce. Enjoy...JJ


----------



## Steve H (Dec 12, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Yes! Veg Oyster Sauce is Mushroom based. So it has all of the important UMAMI of Regular Oyster Sauce. Enjoy...JJ



Great! I was hoping you'd say that. Thank you sir.


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 12, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Carbon Steel Pans are awesome as long as you take care of them. They come preseasoned but require the same maintenance as Cast Iron. They must Never see Soap or metal scrubbers. Dry thoroughly, heat and rub a tiny film of oil on before storage. I've used them frequently in various restaurants and at home. 12" is my GoTo...JJ


I got a Lodge 12" CI pan finally.  Preseasoned , and I rinsed it with warm water only, then a thin coat of Veg oil applied with paper towel.  When I use it spray with Pam? Or add thin coat of oil?


----------



## Steve H (Dec 12, 2020)

What I do if I have to wash a CI pan. That after I wash and dry it. I put it in a preheated 375 degree oven for 30 minutes. Take it out and let it cool. Then wipe down with a light coating of veg oil. And put it back in the 375 degree oven for another 30 minutes.


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 12, 2020)

Steve H said:


> What I do if I have to wash a CI pan. That after I wash and dry it. I put it in a preheated 375 degree oven for 30 minutes. Take it out and let it cool. Then wipe down with a light coating of veg oil. And put it back in the 375 degree oven for another 30 minutes.


OK, that sounds like a plan.  Do this after every use?  Thanks Steve.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 12, 2020)

I cook with some kind of Fat, in all my pans. CI, AL, CS and SS. One, sort of exception, my CI GRIDDLE that pretty much only is used for Pancakes. It gets heated, gets a shot of Pam, then I cook the entire batch with no further fat. The griddle is now well seasoned and non-stick, giving a classic uniform brown finish.
CI and CS pans are washed with Hot Water and a Brush Only. They go back on the Stove, set to Med/High Heat. When Dry, they get a squirt of Pam, that gets spread around with a paper towel to a Super Thin Coating, almost wiped out. When I  see whisps of Smoke, the pan is pushed to the back of the stove to cool. The whole process takes 5 to 10 minutes...JJ


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 12, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> I cook with some kind of Fat, in all my pans. CI, AL, CS and SS. One, sort of exception, my CI GRIDDLE that pretty much only is used for Pancakes. It gets heated, gets a shot of Pam, then I cook the entire batch with no further fat. The griddle is now well seasoned and non-stick, giving a classic uniform brown finish.
> CI and CS pans are washed with Hot Water and a Brush Only. They go back on the Stove, set to Med/High Heat. When Dry, they get a squirt of Pam, that gets spread around with a paper towel to a Super Thin Coating, almost wiped out. When I  see whisps of Smoke, the pan is pushed to the back of the stove to cool. The whole process takes 5 to 10 minutes...JJ


OK, so basically after each use, clean with water only.  Once dried, put some kind of thin coating of Pam or Oil, then heat til it just starts to smoke, let it cool and store til next time.  When start to use each time I can spray with Pam a light coating regardless of what I'm cooking.  Easy enough that even I should be able to handle, LOL.  Thanks guys for all of this invaluable advice, as usual.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 12, 2020)

MJB05615 said:


> OK, that sounds like a plan.  Do this after every use?  Thanks Steve.



My method is a bit extreme. But I do this everytime that I wash them. I've ruined CI pans before. And I never have since doing this.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 12, 2020)

Your are a little out of Sequence. ☺

Wash the Pan with water only.
HEAT IT TO DRY IT
Spray it with Pam, wipe.
When Smoke starts.
Remove from heat to cool completely.
Put it away until needed.

If you got Kids around, cool it in the Oven...JJ


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 12, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Your are a little out of Sequence. ☺
> 
> Wash the Pan with water only.
> HEAT IT TO DRY IT
> ...


Gotcha.  No kids around anymore.  New granddaughter too new to get near anything, yet. LOL.


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 12, 2020)

Steve H said:


> My method is a bit extreme. But I do this everytime that I wash them. I've ruined CI pans before. And I never have since doing this.


I want to do this correctly from the start.  So nothing is too extreme.  Thanks, Steve.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 12, 2020)

MJB05615 said:


> Gotcha.  No kids around anymore.  New granddaughter too new to get near anything, yet. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cute little baby there! Congrats!


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 12, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Cute little baby there! Congrats!


Thanks, our first grandbaby, and we're very excited.  Thanks for the like, very appreciated.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 12, 2020)

MJB05615 said:


> Thanks, our first grandbaby, and we're very excited.  Thanks for the like, very appreciated.



Great feeling, I know. I have 3 grandkids. Twin identical girls. And a Grandson.


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 12, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Great feeling, I know. I have 3 grandkids. Twin identical girls. And a Grandson.


Nice.  Being a Grandparent is a very different feeling than being a Parent.  Similar, but different.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 12, 2020)

Beautiful Baby! Only one of my three girls wants kids, and she and her hubby are struggling...JJ


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 12, 2020)

Sorry to hear that JJ.  Glad they're trying.  We're very lucky as we only had 1 child, my Son.  He was lucky enough to find his wife, they had been trying, had a couple losses last year.  Then this little miracle happened.
They're only 22+21, and not sure if they are wanting more.  My advice is there's no rush, get settled into their new lives with this bundle of joy, and decide down the road.  Time is on their side. (Rolling Stones 1967?)


----------

